# Thoughts on this udder? And doe?



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

FF




























Her buck kid



















And the sire of her kid


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

All three are a little week in the chine but I do remember you saying that goats arent as developed in your area as they are here in the US


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice!
very pretty, 


i think a more level rump who help them out...


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Her udder appears lopsided....I would guess thats because of the single buckling? They all look very nice, and as was mentioned the weak chine could be improved on. Her udder looks capacious and has a really good for, I don't see a pocket, the rear looks to benefit from a higher attachment...medial can't be seen but going by the front pic, looks to have nice separation.

I think they are all very well taken care of , very pretty!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I think she has a really nice udder. It is very snug, no pocket that I could tell and nice teat size. I would like to see a more level rump, though. Is she related to the buck you might be getting?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I like this doe a lot Keren! her udder is nicely attached. her son is nice too. 
The only thing i would change is the rump level and the chine. But those can come later down the line. If she and he is available i would get both.
beth


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lol both the young and older buck are for sale, but the doe isnt :sigh: 

I just saw the ad and thought, that is one of the better british alpines I have seen, and wondered what you all thought. I think she's got a great udder and produced a nice kid for her first time round. 

Not at all related to the buck I am getting


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

In comparison to some of the other goats you showed us in Australia, this doe looks awesome!! Her son looks great too! Same thoughts as everyone else. . . that he could use more strength in the chine and levelness in the rump - all in all, quite nice!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the Son will throw that nice udder - if you can get him I that is who I would pick (unless you cant :shrug: )


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah I think the son is really nice, if you could get him that would be cool. I think he looks a lot better than the buck in the other thread.

LW


----------



## PotterWatch (Jan 23, 2009)

Can someone tell me what the chine is?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

basically the area between the withers and the rump


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

It's the area right after the withers and before the loin. You see right after the ribs it kind of looks "hollow"? That part of the back is the loin and right before that is the chine. Make sense? Here's a pic: http://goatsetc.org/Images/Goat%20anatomy.jpg Hope that helps.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Jacque for posting that. I had it saved on my computer at one point but couldnt find it. I have it printed out to reference when people speak fo different parts of the goat so I can view it quickly


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks for the anatomy chart!! I was wonder what the chin was too!


----------

